# Knitting groups in the Dallas-Ft. Worth area



## Pam1972 (Feb 10, 2014)

Are there any knitting groups currently meeting in the DFW area? I'd love to get info!


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

Yes, I have looked around here too but so far haven't found anything. I wanted to start one about a year ago but had to cancel as I had an emergency trip overseas and then life just got in the way. I have been wanting to go to the Jennings street yarn store in Fort Worth as they have a social group every 3rd Sunday from 3 pm.
I also saw a stitch n bitch in denton but unsure if it's active as I had no reply to an email I sent them.


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

I too wanted to start a meetup, but I'm not sure how many Texan KPers are in the metroplex. I love Jennings Street Yarn!!! Wonderful store.

The owner of The Shabby Sheep (which is now closed) has a meetup once a week at a coffee house not far from SMU. (She now has a mobile yarn store: Ewe Haul). If you want info., PM me.

If anyone in the DFW area is interested in meeting up, I would love to!!


----------



## margoc (Jul 4, 2011)

I know there are some people that meet at Whole Foods on Tuesday evenings in Allen but it seems that is a fair distance from the rest of you.


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

I am interested in a meetup.


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

Allen is way too far for me, unfortunately!


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

Dwernars, I used to live down the road from you in Saginaw about 20 years ago! Now I live south of Dallas on the Ellis County line.


----------



## Pam1972 (Feb 10, 2014)

Allen is too far from me, too. I'm thinking about sending out invites to dome knitting friends of mine to start a group that would meet at White's Chapel Methodist Church in their commons area (free) in Southlake. When I can figure out a day, I'll post it under the group tab. Anybody interested?


----------



## hleighr (Feb 17, 2014)

I would be interested in a knitting group. I live in Euless. It is neat to see all of these knitters so close.


----------



## beazy (Jan 4, 2013)

Me too! I've been looking also, but only find ones too far. I look at www.meetup.com every week, but so far nothing close enough.


----------



## Charquilter (Mar 26, 2011)

I live in Aubrey, north of Denton. Looks like we are really spread out. If someone comes up with a central location so none of us would have to drive more than 40 miles, that would be great.


----------



## KnitPicker (Jan 19, 2011)

There is a meetup at the knit shop in Dallas (Can't remember name - like "Holly's" something or other). I believe it's about Webb Chapel and Forest Lane. They have knitting groups meeting there. I've stopped in several times, but the service for a customer is terrible, but everyone loves the knitting group that meets there. The shop concentrates on the knitting groups rather than the customers. I think that would work out for anyone wanting a group to join.

Other than that, do a look-up on the Internet for knit shops in any area and call them to find out if they have a group meeting there.


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

Denton seems to be the most central for beazy, Charquilter and me. hleighbr, its more than hour for you - boy you are far away from everyone.

There are some wonderful coffee shops in Denton where one could meet. I particularly like Art 6 or I think its called The White House now on Bryan Street in Denton. It's quite near to UNT campus so of course its a place where students often gather. However I often go there to work or sometimes just to enjoy a vanilla latte. I am not that familiar with south denton suburbs though so there may be better places to meet.


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

dwernars said:


> Denton seems to be the most central for beazy, Charquilter and me. hleighbr, its more than hour for you - boy you are far away from everyone.
> 
> There are some wonderful coffee shops in Denton where one could meet. I particularly like Art 6 or I think its called The White House now on Bryan Street in Denton. It's quite near to UNT campus so of course its a place where students often gather. However I often go there to work or sometimes just to enjoy a vanilla latte. I am not that familiar with south denton suburbs though so there may be better places to meet.


I would be interested, too, but Denton is too far for me as well. I think I may be the furthest out from everybody - Ovilla area. Southlake is quite a hike for me, too, but do-able if it is on a Saturday.

What about a meetup in the northern mid-cities area? Euless/Bedford/Grapevine/Colleyville? That seems to be a little more centrally located for the KPers in the DFW area?


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

KnitPicker said:


> There is a meetup at the knit shop in Dallas (Can't remember name - like "Holly's" something or other).


That's Holley's Yarn Shoppe at 5211 Forest Lane. I've never been to this store. Hate to hear that they are inattentive to customers.


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

Have any of you been to MadTosh Crafts in Fort Worth? It's a wonderful store and has plenty of room. They have a knit night on Thursdays I believe. I cannot make it over there from downtown Dallas, unfortunately, and on Saturdays and Sundays, they have classes in the afternoon. The manager is wonderful; perhaps we could get them to let us come in on Saturday mornings - if anyone is interested? If so, I'll get in touch with her and see if I can arrange something.


----------



## Pam1972 (Feb 10, 2014)

I'll look at places in Colleyville. I'll post on here when I figure out a day and time!!


----------



## beazy (Jan 4, 2013)

What about a meetup in the northern mid-cities area? Euless/Bedford/Grapevine/Colleyville? That seems to be a little more centrally located for the KPers in the DFW area?[/quote]

Join the Colleyville Crafters at the Smart Parts Craft studio
- got this info from www.Meetup.com - looks like they are working on a date for their next meetup.


----------



## Pam1972 (Feb 10, 2014)

Mercygirl76 said:


> Have any of you been to MadTosh Crafts in Fort Worth? It's a wonderful store and has plenty of room. They have a knit night on Thursdays I believe. I cannot make it over there from downtown Dallas, unfortunately, and on Saturdays and Sundays, they have classes in the afternoon. The manager is wonderful; perhaps we could get them to let us come in on Saturday mornings - if anyone is interested? If so, I'll get in touch with her and see if I can arrange something.


Do it! Surely between the two of us we could come up something!


----------



## beazy (Jan 4, 2013)

dwernars said:


> Denton seems to be the most central for beazy, Charquilter and me. hleighbr, its more than hour for you - boy you are far away from everyone.
> 
> There are some wonderful coffee shops in Denton where one could meet. I particularly like Art 6 or I think its called The White House now on Bryan Street in Denton. It's quite near to UNT campus so of course its a place where students often gather. However I often go there to work or sometimes just to enjoy a vanilla latte. I am not that familiar with south denton suburbs though so there may be better places to meet.


JoAnn's new store in Denton says on their website that their room is available for meetings, although I like the coffee shop idea, if the shop doesn't mind us hanging around for a couple hours.


----------



## Nsl (Jul 13, 2012)

Pam1972 said:


> Do it! Surely between the two of us we could come up something!


Good luck,hope you can come up with something as I need to also further my knitting skills.I'm in east Ft worth and would join if you can come up with a not to far distance.


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

Mercygirl76 said:


> I would be interested, too, but Denton is too far for me as well. I think I may be the furthest out from everybody - Ovilla area. Southlake is quite a hike for me, too, but do-able if it is on a Saturday.
> 
> What about a meetup in the northern mid-cities area? Euless/Bedford/Grapevine/Colleyville? That seems to be a little more centrally located for the KPers in the DFW area?


Grapevine/Colleyville is doable for me now that its summer. I am tempted to suggest we all hike to Jennings street yarn in Fort Worth one Saturday too. Its a 35 minute trek for me but the FW traffic is always crazy.


----------



## hleighr (Feb 17, 2014)

dwernars said:


> Grapevine/Colleyville is doable for me now that its summer. I am tempted to suggest we all hike to Jennings street yarn in Fort Worth one Saturday too. Its a 35 minute trek for me but the FW traffic is always crazy.


This sounds so fun.. I would love to meet some fellow KPers.


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

dwernars said:


> Grapevine/Colleyville is doable for me now that its summer. I am tempted to suggest we all hike to Jennings street yarn in Fort Worth one Saturday too. Its a 35 minute trek for me but the FW traffic is always crazy.


I love Jennings Street, but they don't have a very large area to meet in. Madtosh has a little more room on one side of the store. Madtosh is in Fort Worth as well, on Camp Bowie, down the street from the museum district. Traffic isn't as bad in that area and plenty of parking.

Here's what I will do. I'll reach out to both Madtosh and Jennings Street to see if either would be willing to let us meet at their locations. Then I'll get back with you about what they say.

Another thought: we could find a coffee shop: Starbucks, Panera Bread or maybe even Barnes & Noble in downtown Fort Worth at Sundance Square, in the coffee shop area (the Barnes & Noble near me in Cedar Hill has had groups meet there --- book clubs mostly) and perhaps the Fort Worth one would let us meet. I'll get on it this afternoon.


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

dwernars said:


> Grapevine/Colleyville is doable for me now that its summer. I am tempted to suggest we all hike to Jennings street yarn in Fort Worth one Saturday too. Its a 35 minute trek for me but the FW traffic is always crazy.


Can you check to see if there is a place to meet in the Grapevine/Colleyville area? Perhaps a Starbucks or Panera Bread or something along that line? Once we get all the options, maybe then we can make choices of where to do the meetup.


----------



## defiantlady (Mar 6, 2012)

I am in south Grand Prairie ( south of 20) FtWorth would be ideal...


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

Mercygirl76 said:


> Can you check to see if there is a place to meet in the Grapevine/Colleyville area? Perhaps a Starbucks or Panera Bread or something along that line? Once we get all the options, maybe then we can make choices of where to do the meetup.


Sure, I will get to work on that.


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

Just got off the phone with MadTosh Crafts. I was told "SURE, we'd be happy to have you! Come whenever you would like." I told her I would give her a date and head count when/if we choose to meet there. She said that if we are more than 4-5, she would like a heads-up so she can put out extra chairs. She even said that it didn't matter if we came while a class was going on, they would accommodate us.

I called Jenning Street Yarns. I explained why I was calling, and after stoney silence, I was told that she was on another line and asked if she could call me back because my call would take some time. That was over half an hour ago and she hasn't called back yet.


----------



## itzzbarb (May 21, 2011)

I am in North Arlington and would be interested in a day time meet up.


----------



## eatsallinsects (Apr 16, 2014)

We have a knitting group which meets at the Preston Royal branch of the Dallas Public Library on Fridays from 1:00 to 3:00 PM unless the library is closed and then we meet at Holley's (address previously given by another poster).
Total beginners to experts (and crocheters and other crafters) are WELCOME!
Edith in 75230 zip code
email: enigmaent at aol dot com


----------



## judycant (Mar 2, 2011)

I live in McKinney. Anyone interested in Allen? I could go to Fort Worth / Dallas area.


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

beazy said:


> JoAnn's new store in Denton says on their website that their room is available for meetings, although I like the coffee shop idea, if the shop doesn't mind us hanging around for a couple hours.


I know that store well. I will take a drive out there on Friday or so and just enquire


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

Mercygirl76 said:


> Have any of you been to MadTosh Crafts in Fort Worth? It's a wonderful store and has plenty of room. They have a knit night on Thursdays I believe. I cannot make it over there from downtown Dallas, unfortunately, and on Saturdays and Sundays, they have classes in the afternoon. The manager is wonderful; perhaps we could get them to let us come in on Saturday mornings - if anyone is interested? If so, I'll get in touch with her and see if I can arrange something.


I can do here on weekends too. Obviously this is going to be hazardous on my budget - I checked their website and just know I will be splurging on yarn.


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

Mercygirl76 said:


> Just got off the phone with MadTosh Crafts. I was told "SURE, we'd be happy to have you! Come whenever you would like." I told her I would give her a date and head count when/if we choose to meet there. She said that if we are more than 4-5, she would like a heads-up so she can put out extra chairs. She even said that it didn't matter if we came while a class was going on, they would accommodate us.
> 
> I called Jenning Street Yarns. I explained why I was calling, and after stoney silence, I was told that she was on another line and asked if she could call me back because my call would take some time. That was over half an hour ago and she hasn't called back yet.


Oh how disconcerting about Jennings street - I guess they are apprehensive about getting additional business. I am up for MadTosh


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

eatsallinsects said:


> We have a knitting group which meets at the Preston Royal branch of the Dallas Public Library on Fridays from 1:00 to 3:00 PM unless the library is closed and then we meet at Holley's (address previously given by another poster).
> Total beginners to experts (and crocheters and other crafters) are WELCOME!
> Edith in 75230 zip code
> email: enigmaent at aol dot com


The time is awkward for me as I sadly have to work.


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

I like the idea of Fort Worth as it seems the most central for everyone - beazy, I could offer you a ride since you're in Denton. ( Just had breakfast at Loco café on Congress)


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

Ok, DFW-KPers: So what are we going to do? Should I set up something with MadTosh? Perhaps Saturday, 4/26 in the morning?

Please post whether you are interested in attending so I can give the manager a head count.


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

Mercygirl76 said:


> Ok, DFW-KPers: So what are we going to do? Should I set up something with MadTosh? Perhaps Saturday, 4/26 in the morning?
> 
> Please post whether you are interested in attending so I can give the manager a head count.


What time are we talking about as its about an hour's drive for me so I don't really want to leave home at the crack of dawn? Otherwise I am good.


----------



## beazy (Jan 4, 2013)

Mercygirl76 said:


> Ok, DFW-KPers: So what are we going to do? Should I set up something with MadTosh? Perhaps Saturday, 4/26 in the morning?
> 
> Please post whether you are interested in attending so I can give the manager a head count.


That is not a Saturday I cannot make - I will be cooking madly for Sunday. Once a month I host my kids, grands, and greats for dinner & it is scheduled this month for the 27th. Maybe next time, I really like the idea of getting together.
Bea


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

dwernars said:


> What time are we talking about as its about an hour's drive for me so I don't really want to leave home at the crack of dawn? Otherwise I am good.


I also live about 45 minutes to an hour away. So I was thinking meeting up about 11 or 12. What do you think?


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

beazy said:


> That is not a Saturday I cannot make - I will be cooking madly for Sunday. Once a month I host my kids, grands, and greats for dinner & it is scheduled this month for the 27th. Maybe next time, I really like the idea of getting together.
> Bea


So sorry!!! This date isn't engraved in stone!! Anyone throw out suggestions about date and times, PLEASE!


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

Mercygirl76 said:


> I also live about 45 minutes to an hour away. So I was thinking meeting up about 11 or 12. What do you think?


That's a perfect time for me. I am flexible regarding the dates.


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

Is anyone planning to meet tomorrow at MadTosh? If not, how about trying to arrange a meet up on May 3?


----------



## BEknitter (Jul 9, 2015)

I am in downtown Fort Worth - looking for someone who has also has an antique circular sock knitting machine - I just purchased a Legare 400 and have discovered that there definitely is a major learning curve! Becky


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

BEknitter said:


> I am in downtown Fort Worth - looking for someone who has also has an antique circular sock knitting machine - I just purchased a Legare 400 and have discovered that there definitely is a major learning curve! Becky


I will PM you. I know someone in my knitting group (M.A.F.I.A. - Mansfield Area Fiber Inspired Artesans) that can help you. If you are interested in joining the knitting group, we meet in Mansfield, TX. We also have a group in Ravelry and a Facebook page. More activity, scheduling, etc. occurs on Facebook.


----------

